# 5400+ BE vs 6400+ BE?



## zx6r1033 (Jul 31, 2008)

I am at a crossroad for a moment, and would love some opinions on the matter. 

I want a new processor, and I am torn between two different ones. Both are AMD 64 X2 and both are Black Editions. One is a 6400+ Windsor and the other is the 5400+ Brisbane. The Brisbane is selling right now for $90 and the Windsor can be had for $160. Which would be a better option? The Windsor starts 400mhz higher, but they are known for running hotter, too. I've read mixed theories about them, but I haven't run across any direct comparisons.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Its just a decision to be made on merit. If you want the faster CPU, then you will have to come to terms with the little bit extra you have to pay to keep it cool (upgrade cooler).
IMHO, I think if you have the money to get the 6400 then go for it, if it does run hot, buy something like this or this.
As with most components in a PC, keeping them cool will only benefit you.


----------



## Luda (Aug 16, 2008)

go with the brisbane, the windsor is a 90nm chip, and honestly dated in its design. the brisbane is a 65nm chip, and runs much cooler, and also uses less power. and is capable of 3.0ghz [http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=298739] ive got my clocked @ 2.62ghz at the moment due to power issues [my PSU isnt up to the task of running the system @ a 50%, and both the 8800GT and 8400GS overclocked] but before i overclocked the video cards i was running 3.0ghz, under 60C, on stock cooling and thermal paste. 

ive seen brisbanes clocked as high as 4.1ghz, granted the components in the rest of the system were much more highend then mine.

slightly updated version of my proc: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103257
oh, and i can run crysis @ high @ 1440*900 w/ 2xaa on my setup, so its fairly powerful, especially for a 60$ chip


----------



## wayliff (Mar 24, 2002)

this is a great cooler for a very good price
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233003


----------



## Luda (Aug 16, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233011

10$ more

and im currently sitting at 25C in a room thats 28C ambient

amazing unit


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

The Brisbane cores are better. Usually 3.1 GHz to 3.5 GHz consistently stable overclockers.


----------

